# WOOD DUCKS



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I have personally never shot one, nor been with a group that has shot one. If I ever do, its going on the wall. How about you guys? Anybody ever get one, or better yet do you occassionally nab one?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The past few years I'm seeing TONS of woodies in ND, especially in the early season. Probably had at least a couple hundred land in the foots this September. They're around...you'll get one this year I know it.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

get them early...my friends and I have all got a mounted wood duck on the wall and they were all shot opening weenend...they leave the area quicker than anything else...the place I have seen them most is on the river bottoms... :sniper: good luck!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Tons around here. Usually have a tough time not shootin' too many. They're very abundant early.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, I've been seeing a lot this fall as well. Had a group of 10 walking about 5 yds away in the dekes this september. Last fall i started a mission to get a mounter, the mission was over opening day. They sure are a pretty bird.


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

It's my goal as well this year to shoot my first woody...Chris H. did you really have that many in your big foots this year? My buddy got 1 last year in the field, but I thought that was just a fluke...I figured you would have a better chance in the river bottoms? I will tell you this, if you want to mount them...9 out of 10 shot in September or real early October will not be mountable do to poor plumage or pin feathers! Good luck...Can't wait til Saturday!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Rick A. said:


> ...Chris H. did you really have that many in your big foots this year?


Pretty common if you're in an area with a lot of sloughs. But ya, we see them in the spread regularly.



> I will tell you this, if you want to mount them...9 out of 10 shot in September or real early October will not be mountable do to poor plumage or pin feathers!


I was told this by my taxidermist as well.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Last year on opener we had a friend see one land in a little crick bottom and when he bounced over the top of it there was about 50 of them in a little group. He shot once and dropped 3, brothers that he mounted all togethor.....absolutely one of the most beautiful birds out there!

Mav....


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

I think the limit was 1 last year...2 this year...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Look in my photo album, there are 3 bigfoots and about 30 woodys in that pic. We shot lots of them last year within the first two weeks of the season in the goose decoys


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

The limit was 2 last year just like this year. Best chance for a mounter is if there is a holdout that hangs around until the 3rd week of October (or later). As deep in the woods as possible where there is still water. Best chance to shoot one was last weekend for the youth and this coming weekend. All the ones I have seen around the Missouri this weekend were less than feathered out to say the least.
Good Luck.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

If you are seriously looking for a mountable woody, then I would suggest shooting a real nice one after it has landed preferrably on the water because you would not shoot up the wings which most taxidermist will say that the wing condition really makes the bird. Also try to stuff one that is at least three years old.(at least seven complete barred feathers on the wing coverts.)


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

First duck I ever got was a woodie and I have shot several over the years in MN, SD, MO, and ND. Got the one above a few years ago over goose decoys in a corn field in MN. I think it was the second weekend of Oct. Had a few big flocks work the decoys early and I was lucky enough to get two drakes. I chose the above mount because I thought it would be easier to move than one with the wings spread. I was hoping the taxidermist would have mounted it with more of the body sticking out but it still looks pretty good IMHO. I took a buddy of mine on his first duck hunt a few years ago in Virginia and his first duck was a beautiful drake that he had mounted.

Seems like the woodies fly early and then disappear for the rest of the day. The vast majority migrate fairly early but every once in a while you will find some late in the season. Last year I was out during the week of Halloween when it was icing up. I had a pair land in the decoys--the drake was beautiful. I watched them swim for a while and then they flew when I shot at some mallards. Good luck in your quest fishook!


----------



## foust007 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi all,

Its funny to see everyone talking about Woodies. I am from Tennessee and Woodies are all over the place , it kinda puts things into perspective about how you can take such a beuatiful duck for granted. I have never mounted a Woodie or a Mallard even though they are two of the nicest looking to mount. We are always after the Red Heads or Canvas Backs or Golden Eyes because they are so rare i have friends that have never even seen one in the flesh.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

You guys have said that there are a lot of woodies around now. What part of the state?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

After the cold weather this last week, most are gone. I did see about a dozen last night that I will be venturing after today (after work).
I did get a drake on Saturday, flying about 10 yds out was the only shot I had, hit him in the head so there was not much left for pictures.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Weekend gone...no woodies....oh well still had a great time. My brother and I went out saturday morning and had a blast. We were limited out with ducks by 8:00 am and after that let about 1,500 (best estimate) ducks land in the decoys. They were divebombing us all morning. We just sat and watched as flock after flock came over us about 10 feet over our heads....it was awesome. Then we scared em up and got the heck out of there...Sunday was ok hunting too. My dad brother and i had a dozen and called it quits by 8:30....stayed up too late..too tired.

Good thing we were in a stubble field as the rain would have made those cultivated fields a mess.

The mallards we got were pretty visible...not too hard to tell. Not fully green yet, but got a few that looked ok. My brother did get a beautirul pintail sunday morning. Made a heck of a shot.

NO WOODIES THOUGH


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

I got a nice drake last year...Oct 24th.....standing on the ice with a hen mallard. It is still at the taxidermists.

Clarkie


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

No Wood for us either...Set up the big foots in the grain fields had our limit of Mallards both days early...Sunday, fewer hunters, blue bird day, less birds flying, but still managed to get a limit...Went looking for Woodies in a creak by my house and walked right by a pair that flushed after I had walked by them...They were on the other side on log on shore! I was looking for them in the water...Didn't get a shot...Oh well, it's still my goal this year! Chris H. any woodies show up in the Greenskins this year?


----------



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

I've shot lots of woodies, but mostly in MN. One of the nicest looking birds you will see. I think you pretty much have only have a chance the first two weekends, but mostly the first. I don't know if I've ever seen one on the third weekend?! I've got two males mounted and they are both unbelievable!!! Good luck


----------



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

I've shot lots of woodies, but mostly in MN. One of the nicest looking birds you will see. I think you pretty much have only have a chance the first two weekends, but mostly the first. I don't know if I've ever seen one on the third weekend?! I've got two males mounted and they are both unbelievable!!! Good luck


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I shot my first wood duck this past Saturday. Only one I have ever shot at. Never been with when someone has got one, either. Pretty rare ocasion for our group.


----------

